# Weather app?



## speed_phreak

Hey guys,

Since that flash content provider whose name escapes me disappeared there is no longer a weather app on my TiVo premiere, not that I used it a lot but it was nice to have...

Is there already an app or website I can connect to by IP to get weather on my Tivo? I just found apps.tv again, but it doesn't look like there is a weather HME app... 

anybody bored?

TIA


----------



## Allanon

Galleon has a weather app plus a lot more for the Tivo but you will need to run it on your own PC.


----------



## speed_phreak

Thanks for the tip! I have seen that name around before, but didn't realize it provided that functionality...


----------



## davidblackledge

speed_phreak said:


> Hey guys,
> Is there already an app or website I can connect to by IP to get weather on my Tivo?


In case anybody comes across this thread, Enter Webz works for weather on the TiVo and is available as a public server at EnterWebz.tv
Not only does it have several weather sites, but it also has custom apps to browse maps of Air Quality (including history, current, and forecast) and worldwide latest lightning strikes.


----------

